# La Maruja, El Miguel.



## Xurri

Bueno, pues buscando informacion sobre leismo, referente a frases como; La dije...La cosí una falda... No sabia que se llamava leismo, y me costo bastante encontrar. Pero mi pregunta es... Cuando se pone el "la o lo" antes de un Nombre propio, es decir, El Jaun, o la Maruja, tambien se considera leismo? esta mal dicho?

Un saludo!


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, está mal dicho. Pero no son casos de leísmo.

Anteponer los artículos a los nombres de persona se considera propio del habla popular.

El leísmo consiste en aplicar el pronombre 'le' en lugar de 'lo' a un OD masculino de persona:_ Le vio_ en lugar de _Lo vio._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Sí, está mal dicho. Pero no son casos de leísmo.
> 
> Anteponer los artículos a los nombres de persona se considera propio del habla popular. ¿No dices: _¡El Rajoy ese!_? Vaya, que debo estar en desacuerdo contigo en eso del habla popular. Al menos aquí, hasta la rancia aristocracia lo dice.
> 
> El leísmo consiste en aplicar el pronombre 'le' en lugar de 'lo' a un OD masculino de persona:_ Le vio_ en lugar de _Lo vio. _


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo también voy a discrepar de Pina, sin que sirva de precedente. Lo del "habla popular" es tremendamente subjetivo. Habrá zonas en las que suene vulgar y otras en las que eso no suceda. A mí, como catalán, me suena cotidiano y natural. Más prudente sería quizá que la RAE lo tildara de rasgo dialectal.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> Yo también voy a discrepar de Pina, sin que sirva de precedente. Lo del "habla popular" es tremendamente subjetivo. Habrá zonas en las que suene vulgar y otras en las que eso no suceda. A mí, como catalán, me suena cotidiano y natural. Más prudente sería quizá que la RAE lo tildara de rasgo dialectal.



Acabo de ver el partido: ¡El Pep se enfada porque El Messi no metió gol en pase del Alves y El Pujol está desconsolado! (Y yo también, pero ya nos veremos el martes en casita, ya)


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Acabo de ver el partido: ¡El Pep se enfada porque El Messi no metió gol en pase del Alves y El Pujol está desconsolado! (Y yo también, pero ya nos veremos el martes en casita, ya)



Pues eso. Un ejemplo perfecto

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

"... y la tonta de* la* Cecilia no supo ni qué decir.".

Se usa mucho así, por aquí.


----------



## Pinairun

Vale, vale, como si no hubiera dicho nada. 
Pero que algo quede, ¿eh?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Vale, vale, como si no hubiera dicho nada.
> Pero que algo quede, ¿eh?



Venga, un aplauso para La Pinairun.


----------



## oa2169

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Venga, un aplauso para La Pinairun.



Por acá usaríamos un calificativo antes del nombre propio: Venga, un aplauso para *la* adelantada de *la* Pinairun.

*adelantado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _adelantar_).
*2. *adj. Aventajado, excelente, superior.


----------



## Pinairun

Como si fuera la Caballé...
Eso es solo en casos especiales, como el _del_ Mariano, que en menudo lío se ha metido.
O, por cambiar de tercio, decir que _el_ Cela de los primeros años no tenía nada que ver con el de los últimos.

Pero decir que en una fiesta estuvieron la Puri, la Nines, la Celia y el Juan, pues qué quieren que les diga. No me parece muy chic.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Pero decir que en una fiesta estuvieron la Puri, la Nines, la Celia y el Juan, pues qué quieren que les diga. No me parece muy chic.



¡Clasista!


----------



## la_machy

Qué les digo, por acá se usa mucho anteponer artículo a los nombres propios. _Pero pues dicen que somos bien rancheros _.

_La__Machy.


----------



## oa2169

la_machy said:


> Qué les digo, por acá se usa mucho anteponer artículo a los nombres propios. _Pero pues dicen que somos bien rancheros _.
> 
> _La__Machy.



...y eso es *la* puritita verdad.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> ¡Clasista!



Eso. 



la_machy said:


> Qué les digo, por acá se usa mucho anteponer artículo a los nombres propios. _Pero pues dicen que somos bien rancheros _.
> 
> _La__Machy.



Eso.

El Juan.


----------



## swift

Hola Xurri. Te damos la bienvenida al foro.

Para futuras consultas, piensa también en buscar discusiones similares en el foro.

El artículo definido con el nombre propio
uso del artículo frente a algunos nombres propios

En cuanto a esto:





Pinairun said:


> Como si fuera la Caballé...


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2372170


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> Qué les digo, por acá se usa mucho anteponer artículo a los nombres propios. _Pero pues dicen que somos bien rancheros _.
> 
> _La__Machy.



Es un caso diferente, los apodos y motes por lo general llevan el artículo. El uso en nombres propios no es un rasgo "dialectal" del español mexicano.


----------



## la_machy

mirx said:


> Es un caso diferente, los apodos y motes por lo general llevan el artículo. El uso en nombres propios no es un rasgo "dialectal" del español mexicano.


Precisamente por eso dije ''por acá''. Y no sé si sea un rasgo dialectal de Sonora o un sesgo en el uso del lenguaje, pero créeme que me refiero a los nombres propios no sólo a los apodos. 

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> ¡Clasista!


Todo lo contrario, Lur.
Lo compararía con otra en que dijera: Ayer estuve con el Pupas, la Cheli, el Granos y la Pelos.
Esta con apodos o alias, la anterior con nombres propios. ¿Dónde está la diferencia?


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> Precisamente por eso dije ''por acá''. Y no sé si sea un rasgo dialectal de Sonora o un sesgo en el uso del lenguaje, pero créeme que me refiero a los nombres propios no sólo a los apodos.
> 
> Saludos


Pues tendremos que desacordar. En mi experiencia, desde Tijuana hasta Tapachula el poner artículos a los nombres propios es algo muy de gentes populares. Y de esa misma forma ha sido representado toda la vida en la televisión.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mirx said:


> Pues tendremos que desacordar. En mi experiencia, desde Tijuana hasta Tapachula el poner artículos a los nombres propios es algo muy de gentes populares. Y de esa misma forma ha sido representado toda la vida en la televisión.



¿*Gentes populares*? 
Eso sí que no lo había escuchado nunca. Desacuerdo. Me parece, con todo respeto, incluso bastante despectivo para *gente de pueblo*, como lo pondría yo. Gentes populares me suena a gente famosa, célebre. Pasemos.

Volviendo: 

No entiendo qué viene a hacer la televisión en todo esto.
En mi pueblo (sic), no hace mucho que la hay, y poner artículo antes del nombre propio es cosa común y corriente.


----------



## Vampiro

Se evita en conversaciones formales, pero es de uso bastante común en todos los lugares que he conocido.
Incluso hay nombres que pareciera que "necesitan" el artículo.
No es para horrorizarse, creo yo.
_


----------



## jorgema

No diré que no se usa, porque sí. Pero en el Perú, o por lo menos en Lima, el uso del artículo precediendo a un nombre es considerado extremadamente vulgar. Es una de las primeras advertencias que se les hace (o se les hacía) a los niños. Quizás se trata de una reacción típicamente limeña contra un rasgo que se considera rural y sobre todo andino.


----------



## Erreconerre

Xurri said:


> Bueno, pues buscando informacion sobre leismo, referente a frases como; La dije...La cosí una falda... No sabia que se llamava leismo, y me costo bastante encontrar. Pero mi pregunta es... Cuando se pone el "la o lo" antes de un Nombre propio, es decir, El Jaun, o la Maruja, tambien se considera leismo? esta mal dicho?
> 
> Un saludo!



Aunque no es precisamente la respuesta a la pregunta, algo tiene que ver lo uno con lo otro. Se usa _la_ antes de un apellido para resaltar notoriedad o celebridad: _La Callas_, por María Callas. Y sólo se usa cuando se habla de mujeres, no de hombres.
A veces se escuchan expresiones como _el Dante_ creyendo que así se pone de manifesto la celebridad de Dante Alighiere. Esto es incorrecto aunque se diga _el Alighieri_ puesto que se trata de un hombre.


----------



## la_machy

Mirx, querido, creo que un día de estos tendré que invitarte a pasar unas vacaciones por acá.  Te presentaré familia, amigos y peones del rancho. Luego, si quieres, seguimos discutiendo el tema .
Quizá me faltó agregar lo que ya dijo Vampiro; tal uso, se evita en la formalidad. 
Cambio y fuera.


----------



## Erreconerre

Xurri said:


> Bueno, pues buscando informacion sobre leismo, referente a frases como; La dije...La cosí una falda... No sabia que se llamava leismo, y me costo bastante encontrar. Pero mi pregunta es... Cuando se pone el "la o lo" antes de un Nombre propio, es decir, El Jaun, o la Maruja, tambien se considera leismo? esta mal dicho?
> 
> Un saludo!



Un huapango mexicano nos habla de la Azucena y la Cecilia:

La Azucena y la Cecilia
lloran lloran sin consuelo
malagueña salerosa
ya se fue su pregonero. 

http://www.lyrics85.com/MIGUEL-ACEVES-MEJIA-ROGACIANO-EL-HUAPANGUERO-LYRICS/158934/


----------



## mirx

Pues ya te estás tardando. Y sí, mejor como dicen los gringos, acordemos al menos en desacordar.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

De vuestros mensajes saco las siguientes conclusiones (corríjaseme inmediatamente si no he entendido nada de nada):

‒ Lo formal es decirlo o escribirlo sin el artículo determinado.

‒ Lo popular, en muchos países y regiones (no en todos), es anteponer el artículo.

‒ Ambos casos son correctos en sus respectivos contextos. (Pareado)

Si lo anterior es cierto, se deduce que:

‒ WR no es popular porque siempre indica en las citas: "Publicado por X", y no "Publicado por el X"

‒ Los foristas de este foro tampoco son populares porque, cuando han de referirse a otro forista, nunca dicen frases como estas: "De acuerdo con el X" o "Difiero de lo que afirma el X" (salvo en este hilo ‒porque se ha hecho de forma jocosa‒ o en los casos en que el nombre del forista ya lleve el artículo, como en *la_machi*, por ejemplo). Y esto no es una crítica sino una simple constatación.

Y no es por incordiar, *J. J*., pero no creo yo que nadie recite la alineación de un equipo de fútbol anteponiendo el artículo al nombre de los once jugadores (+ los reservas + los técnicos + el cuarteto arbitral, etc).

Bien, pues dicho esto quiero dejar claro que por lo que a mí respecta, que cada uno se exprese como mejor le parezca.  (Y con Esteban dos pareados)

Saludos. 
*El* lampista del barrio (en este caso, _sí que sí_).


----------



## _SantiWR_

Xurri said:


> Bueno, pues buscando informacion sobre leísmo, referente a frases como; La dije...La cosí una falda... No sabia que se llamaba leísmo (y no se llama leísmo), y me costo bastante encontrar (¿encontrar el qué?). Pero mi pregunta es... Cuando se pone el "la o lo" (¿en qué quedamos, lo o el?) antes de un Nombre propio, es decir, El Jaun, o la Maruja, tambien se considera leísmo? (Tampoco se considera leísmo) esta mal dicho?
> 
> Un saludo!



Bienvenida a los foros Xurri, espero que no te molesten las correcciones. Bueno, si está mal dicho o bien dicho es una questión de opinión, pero que no sea propio del habla formal o esmerada no lo es. Puede haber excepciones como el caso de Cataluña (por influencia del Catalán), pero en general es así en todo el ámbito hispánico. Otra forma de verlo es que hay gente que lo usa en un contexto de familia y amigos cercanos pero no más allá.


----------



## Vampiro

Lampiste said:


> ‒ Los foristas de este foro tampoco son populares porque, cuando han de referirse a otro forista, nunca dicen frases como estas: "De acuerdo con el X" o "Difiero de lo que afirma el X" (salvo en este hilo ‒porque se ha hecho de forma jocosa‒ o en los casos en que el nombre del forista ya lleve el artículo, como en *la_machi*, por ejemplo). Y esto no es una crítica sino una simple constatación.


Falso.
A mi con frecuencia me dicen “el Vampi”.
A propósito, en mi entorno (Chile y alrededores) creo que el uso de artículo es más frecuente con diminutivos que con nombres, quizá porque el uso de diminutivos es mucho más coloquial.  Así, Damián es “el Dami”, Fabiana “la Fabi”, etc.
Con los nombres la cosa cambia un poco y el artículo empieza a raspar el tímpano.
Saludos.
_


----------



## utrerana

Hola a todos:
Pues usar artículos delante de nombre propio desde siempre me enseñaron que es falta garrafal, es más, de pequeña mandaban hasta eso de 500 veces 'no pondré articulos delante de nombres propios', en serio, podrá usarse, será más o menos normal según qué lugar pero no está bien  hacerlo, de hecho es de lo que más se corrige en clase. Total que de acuerdo totalmente con Pi.

¡Lampiste eres un crack! ¡Pedazo resumen! Además te ha saludo la vena Bécquer me has dejado impresionada. Desde hoy me considero fan del lampista del barrio.
La forera impopular porque no me gusta eso de La Mª José.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola de nuevo:



Vampiro said:


> Falso.
> A mi con frecuencia me dicen “el Vampi”.



Eso viene a ser como una gota en el océano, Vampi, que es un poco más que nada, prácticamente nada, casi nada, apenas nada:  nada.

No, en serio:  pensé escribir "rara vez", pero finalmente dije "nunca" porque jamás lo vi escrito de ese modo en este foro; de lo contrario me habría llamado la atención. En cambio, sí es muy frecuente  que abreviemos el nombre de algún forista: Torre, por Torrebruno; Pina, por Pinairum; Lexi, por Lexinauta; etc. etc. 

Hasta la próxima.

Saludos.
Lampis.


----------



## Minu_minu

"La Juani" "El Jonhny" "La Loli"  Es habla vulgar, por lo menos en españa. Nunca se debe poner Le, La, delante de un nombre propio de persona, a no ser que quieras ser vulgar porque te guste.

Pues yo lo considero vulgar. No lo considero popular ni coloquial. 

Coloquial consideraría a personas de cierta zona que dicen "la mi vecina" en lugar de "mi vecina".

El leísmo es confundir el uso de le, y el laísmo confundir el uso de la. Confundir los complementos directos e indirectos.

He visto a Ana. "La ví el otro día". "le vi el otro día".
He visto a Juan "lo vi el otro dia" "le vi el otro día".

Es un problema de no saber en general si hay que decir lo, la, o le. Porque todo te suena bien. Yo tengo leísmo y laísmo por lo que para aprender esto en otro idioma me causa problemas porque no lo sé diferenciar ni en español.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá en los sures no es fino, pero de ahí a decir "vulgar" hay un trecho.
"Coloquial" diría yo que es, porque se puede escuchar a cualquier nivel.
Muy mal visto en conversaciones formales, eso sí, como ya he apuntado.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Minu_minu said:


> "La Juani" "El Jonhny" "La Loli"  Es habla vulgar, por lo menos en españa. Nunca se debe poner Le, La, delante de un nombre propio de persona, a no ser que quieras ser vulgar porque te guste.



En tu zona será vulgar. En la mía de vulgar no tiene nada, como ya se ha dicho. En este foro conviene ser prudente con las generalizaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

Incluyan en esa modalidad a gran parte de Bolivia, Paraguay y media Argentina (parte del Centro, todo el norte, el Cuyo y gran parte del Litoral, excluidas quizás las ciudades de Rosario y Santa Fe), en donde "la Juana" y "el Roberto" son de lo más común. Lo usan (usaban?) todas las clases sociales. 
Creo que está desapareciendo (al menos en las clases altas y medias ilustradas) por influencia del castellano rioplatense (que desgraciadamente se está conviritiendo en norma), que sí considera a esa forma muy vulgar. 
Saludos


----------



## 140278

_¿Has visto a la Coni? Ella siempre está moviéndose por doquier._ <- habla popular (Coni = la Coni)

_La España del siglo XVII era sanguinaria. _<- uso especificativo (la España es distinta de España)

*He dicho.*


----------



## Elxenc

Minu_minu said:


> "La Juani" "El Jonhny" "La Loli"  Es habla vulgar, por lo menos en españa España. Nunca se debe poner Le, La, delante de un nombre propio de persona, a no ser que quieras ser vulgar porque te guste.  .../...





Lurrezko said:


> En tu zona será vulgar. En la mía de vulgar no tiene nada, como ya se ha dicho. En este foro conviene ser prudente con las generalizaciones.
> 
> Un saludo



Opino igual que Lurrezko, no se puede generalizar de como se habla en España. En el pueblo de mi mujer (esposa) que es en la Castilla "profunda", allí el uso del articulo "personal" es totalmente corriente, y usado por todos los hablantes sean del estrato educativo que sean. Te diré que hasta que no eres el Paco o l'Antonio (si, asi con apostrofado) pues no formas parte del pueblo, y sigues siendo un forastero). Eso también, cuando volvemos a nuestras ciudades, nos volvemos "fisnos" y nos olvidamos de l'Antonio y la Maria, y ya son Antonio y Maria. En España llevamos como dos o tres generaciones que en la escuela se nos "machacaba" sobre el uso incorrecto del ese artículo personal, pero te recomiendo que vayas con las orejas muy abiertas por Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla la Vieja o la Nueva, León, Asturias, etc. y verás como cuando se refieren a algun conocido o familar,   estamos en familia o entre conocidos aparecen la Maria, el Perico, la Mercedes, como por generación espontánea. La Academia más que denostarlo como vulgar, debería decir que es de uso "familiar" y así todos contentos. 
A mí también me "machacaron" en mi época del "ingreso" al bachillerato con ésto: *Has de...* _forma educada/elegante_; *tienes que...* _forma vulgar _(y sólo hace unos 50 años), y dime tú, quien es el guapo que se atreve a decir hoy en día que  "*tienes que...*" es forma vulgar; o quién usa corrientemente  "*Has de..*." como forma de consejo o de orden.

Abur


----------

